# Old coke machine



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

Our shop has had an old Coke machine since it was opened in 1980 something.  The owner got it well used back then.  When my in-laws bought the property my mother-in-law was in charge of the machine.  So she filled it with Pepsi and Mountain Dew.  It quit working about 10 years ago.  Since my mother-in-law had passed around that time my father-in-law did not want to worry about it.  The key was lost so it has taken up space.  I was waiting for a customer today and got the bug to see if I could fix it.  I drilled the lock, repaired the power chord.  Turned off the cooler and it would still not power up.  I found a couple broken wires and repaired them.  Plugged it in again and it fired up.  Seems to cool and work just fine.  It was produced when the transition from glass bottles to cans happened so it can take both.  Now I have a working coke machine and don't know what to do with it.  My wife said I should have just turned a pen if I was killing time.  She said it would have been more useful.

Are these things power hogs?


----------



## 76winger (May 21, 2012)

They probably use a good deal of electricity compared to other things, but you could also probably find a collector that would give a pretty penny for it! I don't know what it would be worth, but it might be worth checking into, especially since it's in working condition.


----------



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Joe S. (May 21, 2012)

Modify it into a pen vending machine! :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2012)

unless there is sentimental attachment to it - sell it.


----------



## lorbay (May 21, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Our shop has had an old Coke machine since it was opened in 1980 something.  The owner got it well used back then.  When my in-laws bought the property my mother-in-law was in charge of the machine.  So she filled it with Pepsi and Mountain Dew.  It quit working about 10 years ago.  Since my mother-in-law had passed around that time my father-in-law did not want to worry about it.  The key was lost so it has taken up space.  I was waiting for a customer today and got the bug to see if I could fix it.  I drilled the lock, repaired the power chord.  Turned off the cooler and it would still not power up.  I found a couple broken wires and repaired them.  Plugged it in again and it fired up.  Seems to cool and work just fine.  It was produced when the transition from glass bottles to cans happened so it can take both.  Now I have a working coke machine and don't know what to do with it.  My wife said I should have just turned a pen if I was killing time.  She said it would have been more useful.
> 
> Are these things power hogs?


Some of those things are worth money when you see them on American Restorations (TV)

Lin.


----------



## WWAtty (May 21, 2012)

Sell it on Craigslist.


----------



## ed4copies (May 21, 2012)

Compare it to the pictures here

Then kick yourself for drilling out the lock


----------



## PenMan1 (May 21, 2012)

They are super power hogs. I had one and all of a sudden, my power bill nearly doubled. We ended up turning on and off every appliance until we found this machine to be the culprit. We gave it to a neighbor who put it on his dock. A few months later he turned it off. I ask why and he said his power bill had doubled.


----------



## OOPS (May 21, 2012)

You might check on Ebay to see if other vending machines like yours are listed, and perhaps find what they actually sell for.  I have heard that people use these machines to hold soda, beer or ??? when they invite people over for parties, family get-togethers, etc.    It keeps drinks cold and is quite a conversation piece.  Then just shut if off when not needed.


----------



## CatSmasher (May 21, 2012)

We have a restored coke machine in our basement.  It hold bottles or cans.  It has 4 slots full of pop for the kids and their friends and two slots full of beer for Dad and his friends. 
Yes, they do use a bit of electricity - but you can get a new compressor installed which helps.  Heck, it doesn't use much more than the jukebox, pinball machine, popcorn popper or arcade machine down in the basement.  It is all a matter of what you want.  We want a neat man-cave where the kids and their friends can hang out and we know where they are.  We load the machine up and  they are all set for drinks for the night.
Plus it saves room in the kitchen fridge.

These things are typically collector's items.  I bought mine about 15 years ago for $150 and someone offered me $3,000 for it last year.  

I wouldn't sell it for twice that - it has become a member of the family.  One old friend keeping another old friend cold.


----------



## Haynie (May 21, 2012)

Hey Ed lock was not original anyway.  When I got it open I don't think the lock would have worked even with the key.  Someone tried to pick it at some point I think.  

Mine is no where near as beat up as those ones that were restored.  One of the good things about living in single digit humidity, nothing rusts.  I'm going to have to think about it a while.  There are a few missing pieces from the dispensers but those should be gettable.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 22, 2012)

If they found it on Storage Wars, they'd credit themselves with an easy couple thousand dollar bill.


----------



## Haynie (May 22, 2012)

That show makes me laugh, especially when they find marine equipment.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 22, 2012)

I'd love to find an old Coke machine....I've always wanted one.


----------



## Haynie (May 22, 2012)

Mine seems to have been made in the late seventies.  It will hold a LOT of sodas.  Maybe I will put it on a timer so it does not run all night.


----------



## flippedcracker (May 22, 2012)

I'd like to see a picture of it. Old coke stuff can go for a pretty penny.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 22, 2012)

You can find unrefurbished and unoriginal coke machines for a few hundred dollars...not every one is worth thousands...

(especially if restored in the wrong way!)  

Andrew


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 22, 2012)

Can you post some pictures? I love the old fashion type coke and pepsi stuff that you can get.


----------



## Rick P (May 22, 2012)

Get it appraised before you do anything else to it! As several have stated Original Coke stuff is worth money! One of the most sought after brand name collectibles out there.


----------



## navycop (May 22, 2012)

Just leave it in the shop and let the customers buy the Coke off you.. Double your income.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, Coke is just down the road from here. In fact, my sister is a retired exec from Coke. THERE IS a lot of valuable original coke memoribelia out there. Unfortunately, MOST coke machines are not part of the valuable stuff.

 NOW, with that said, IF you have one of the FEW Dale Earnhardt coke machines, COKE will come hunt you down and put you in prision! They didn't sell those, they leased them. IF YOU HAVE ONE, IT'S STOLEN!

I laugh at the values of these on "Storage Wars", they claim THOUSANDS for the old machines you can by for $100 or free to haul off, here.

The REAL collectibles are the old "authentic" watches and serving trays, NOT the reproductions. Even some of the old "barn" or country store signs are somewhat valuable, but still plentiful. I have a couple of the watches, but I am still searching for a "velvet lady" Coke serving tray.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Compare it to the pictures here
> 
> Then kick yourself for drilling out the lock


 

Sometimes restoration is a BAD thing. The Jukebox company took an ORIGINAL Westinghouse WH-12, worth about $3,000 and "restored" it into a worthless REPRODUCTION of a WD-12.

The serial numbers don't match the "restoration", so now, it would be virtually impossible to bring it back to the original (notice the bottle cap overflow outlet on the WH-12).

That's sorta like "welding up a new frame" under a vintage Morgan automobile. The value of the Morgan is its wooden frame.


----------



## edicehouse (May 23, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Get it appraised before you do anything else to it! As several have stated Original Coke stuff is worth money! One of the most sought after brand name collectibles out there.


 
Especially in Alaska, they are still happy with the new technology in the Nintendo 64.  (just picking Rick couldn't resist).


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 23, 2012)

lorbay said:


> Some of those things are worth money when you see them on American Restorations (TV)
> 
> Lin.



Most aren't worth anything like the money you see on TV. For one thing, 
you have to understand that this is a 'reality show' and the 'actors' are
paid/compensated/reimbursed.. whatever you want to call it. Even the 
people who 'spend' $2000 to have something restores aren't really 
spending their own money. (which is why you'll see someone spend
stupid money to restore something that wasn't worth much before OR
after the restoration..

Coke machines are all over CraigsList .. many will start at $1000 and
keep reposting the ad with the prices going down until they just want
someone to take it away.

Of course, you can always hope to find a buyer who watches those
TV shows... :biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (May 23, 2012)

I have found very little on my machine.  I am arguing with the image program on my shop computer and it is winning.  It does not want to save pictures.  I'll post some pictures when I get home.  Nothing special about it.  One post I found on a forum said it was not too desirable because it is too big for the average house hold.  They said it might be worth 350-?.  Depending on the condition.  

It is pretty well insulated though.  The rubber seals have not dried up and cracked.  It is my wood shop bay which has no cooling.  I ran it all day yesterday then unplugged it before I went home last night and it was still pretty cool when I got here this morning.

Since we are only storage these days the walk in customer base is pretty slim.  Someone in town spread the rumor that we were shut down entirely so all I really get now are vultures wanting my tools for nothing, and the contact info for my storage customers.  They're actually surprised that I won't sell them a 500 dollar tool for 5 bucks.

But that is another story.


----------



## Rick P (May 23, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Get it appraised before you do anything else to it! As several have stated Original Coke stuff is worth money! One of the most sought after brand name collectibles out there.
> ...


 
What is this nintendo 64 you speak of??????? Didn't they stop and 59......and why did it take 64 tries to get it right?


----------



## nativewooder (May 23, 2012)

They are collector's items if you can interest someone.  There is a guy next to my space who has several storage spaces (11' X 20') and all he does is repair and clean up old coke machines.


----------



## edicehouse (May 23, 2012)

It's like anything else, it is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.  You can have it onsale for $5 for 2 years and no one will take it, someone else gets it and flips it a week later for $500.  Just the way stuff is.


----------



## Haynie (May 23, 2012)

Here it is
Cavalier 1USS-96101

12 slots 
adjustable holders for bottles and cans of different sizes

Needs a paint job.


----------



## sbell111 (May 24, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Here it is
> Cavalier 1USS-96101
> 
> 12 slots
> ...



That's exactly the kind of machine that I want for our bonus room.


----------



## Haynie (May 24, 2012)

My wife saw the picture on the computer and decided I was trying to sell it without her knowledge.  After the lecture which I dutifully nodded my head through and paid no attention too, I got to explain that I got it running, was showing it off, and was looking for parts.

Did I get an apology for her assumption? no.  Oh well.  I assume from her attitude she does not want to get rid of it.  Now to find a place for it.


----------

